# Joinery with thin OSB



## ObservantGround28 (29 Mar 2021)

I have quite a bit of 9(9.5?)mm OSB scrap that's in good condition.

Does anyone have any recommendations on joinery options? Would box joints work? How strong would a butt joint with glue be and how long is a piece of string?

I was initially thinking about making simple small boxes, but I'm also wondering how strong a joint can be made without reinforcing the corner with a batten to a provide larger gluing area for 2 perpendicular surfaces.

Thanks!


----------



## eribaMotters (29 Mar 2021)

*reinforcing the corner with a batten to a provide larger gluing area for 2 perpendicular surfaces.*

I think is the only way you are going to be able to use the stuff for boxes.

Colin


----------



## John Brown (29 Mar 2021)

I'm not sure that wood glue works well on OSB. Too much resin, I believe.


----------



## ObservantGround28 (29 Mar 2021)

Ok, so batten the corners, glue and screw. Thanks!


----------



## joshvegas (30 Mar 2021)

Could you build a frame with grooves and use the OSB as panels. I quite like OSB aslong as the edges are hidden


----------



## Robbo60 (30 Mar 2021)

Finger joints? lots of surface area for the glue.


----------



## eribaMotters (30 Mar 2021)

If you try finger joints it just breaks apart. It has no strength in the length of the joints as the flakes of timber are not long enough.

Colin


----------



## Stanleymonkey (30 Mar 2021)

What sort of size boxes are you planning on making? If the sides are over 40/50 cm then I'm not sure how strong they would be - one bump/knock and they might break apart. I suppose you could test this on a scrap piece.

Definitely go with reinforcement blocks in the corner. Triangular ones look nice but can be annoying to glue and clamp in place without some extra steps.


----------



## TheUnicorn (30 Mar 2021)

I've made a couple of bits with a variation of this design, I find it good for anything that you would struggle to join normally, the battens on the outside leave the inside 100% useable, and I quite like the look, an additional pair of horizontal battens make nice handles. Not fine joinery but how good is osb ever going to look


----------



## CNC Creations (1 Apr 2021)

eribaMotters said:


> *reinforcing the corner with a batten to a provide larger gluing area for 2 perpendicular surfaces.*
> 
> I think is the only way you are going to be able to use the stuff for boxes.
> 
> Colin



Def agree with "Eriba" on this one!!


----------



## Echo-Star (1 Apr 2021)

How many knots are in your string ? If We know this, we could then give a good estimate to Its length.


----------



## silentsam (2 Apr 2021)

ObservantGround28 said:


> I have quite a bit of 9(9.5?)mm OSB scrap that's in good condition.



Sell it on eBay and buy some proper wood. 

OSB usually gets a decent price on eBay, especially during covid times so you should get a decent amount for it which you can then use to buy the right wood for the project you are doing.


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Apr 2021)

Glue the osb together? Then you have 18mm osb!


----------



## ObservantGround28 (12 Apr 2021)

LBCarpentry said:


> Glue the osb together? Then you have 18mm osb!


I'm not sure if you're being serious, but I'm going to give it a go anyway! Plenty of stuff to try it out.


----------



## LBCarpentry (13 Apr 2021)

Haha I was being serious!


----------



## RobinBHM (13 Apr 2021)

I know somebody that now has quite a bit of 18mm OSB in good condition........

What can he do with it?


----------



## baldkev (19 Apr 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> I know somebody that now has quite a bit of 18mm OSB in good condition........
> 
> What can he do with it?




Boxes?


----------



## Inspector (19 Apr 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> I know somebody that now has quite a bit of 18mm OSB in good condition........
> 
> What can he do with it?



Build a shed.  

Pete


----------



## Adam W. (20 Apr 2021)

Glue it all together to make a nice toe stub.


----------

